# Candles/Incense: Safe or no?



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

I was about to burn a candle in my room when I realized it may not be safe for my new baby hedge. Is there a rule of thumb? General no candle/incense rule? Safe as long as they have no hedgie-poisonous ingredients (tea tree oil, etc.)? All-natural only? I've been burning a bath and bodyworks candle (not since my hedge came home, but over the last few weeks) called Harvest Gathering, which has pumpkin, apple, and balsam smells. I'd be more specific but I'm having trouble finding an ingredient list.

Anything I would be burning would be about three yards away from my hedgie home in a well ventilated 13ft. by 15ft. room, likely with the fan on and pointing away from my hedgie home. The door is often open.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't risk anything scented at all, since new smells can make hedgehogs behave pretty strangely. One of their main senses is smell, and if they get overwhelmed by anything they consider "strong" they can get quite nervous. There are some reports of hedgehogs even getting hyperactive when introduced to new scents and running in circles out of control.

So short answer, I'd say don't risk any candles or incense at all, just to be safe.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The smoke is also not great for small animals (or humans). If you want to use smelly things in rooms other than the one your hedgehog is in, it'd be a good idea to get wax warmers instead, so that you get the nice smell but without the hazardous smoke.


----------



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Good to know, thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## diana121 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am using scented candles since long. If you are using quality product you need not to worry at all.


----------

